

Internet stocks too difficult to value properly, says Buffett - anigbrowl
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/05/05/live-blog-berkshires-2012-annual-meeting/

======
dgreensp
Actually, Buffett simply says he doesn't know how to value them.

This is the farthest thing from a value judgment. Buffett invests based on an
understanding of the fundamental value of his businesses.

